

Founder Conference and LetsLunch bring the best entrepreneurs on-stage - alain94040
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/04/letslunch-founder-conference/

======
alain94040
I'm a big fan of crowdsourcing. So what is more natural than asking
entrepreneurs to self-select by meeting each other? The most interesting ones
will rise to the top, via consensus. Then you put those people in front of 600
people, and everyone wins. Any flaws with that plan?

I'm writing a blog post on the kinds of entrepreneurs I have met so far, and
let's just say that I'm hooked (obviously I'm biased, but still...).

